# Amount of eggs



## jovi

Hi,

In August last year I had my first IVF cycle and I produced 8 eggs, 5 of these fertilised and 1 was immature. I was aged 29 at that time.

I have on FF for a couple of months now and I know everyone is different but I can't help but think that I really should have produced more eggs.

I am having my 2nd cycle in August and I am worried that I will produce even less this time as I am a year older.

I did my injections into my thigh rather than stomach, would this effect it?



Thanks


----------



## Ruth

Where injections done plays no part so not a worry.
I would check that your clinic is checking your FSH level on day 2 or 3 of your cycle before you start again and reviewing your dosage dependant on that and your response last time.
8 is a good number and I always think "Quality not quantity"!!

Ruth


----------

